# Rear Mounted Snowplow



## JLSAvenue

I thought I would pass this on to all of the personal use guys out there. I've been trying for months to get information out of Snowman Snowplows
without success. These guys seem to have an interesting product, but their
idea of customer service is "just don't bother".

I was looking at buying 4 - 6 plows from them but they couldn't be
bothered responding to my questions, or provide pricing. I guess they have
more business than they can handle.

I also ran into another dissatisfied Snowman customer who said that he found
their after-sale support worthless.

I'm still looking at adding a couple of rear mount plows to the trucks that
we use for snow plowing this winter. Guess I'll start talking to the guys at
Driveway Super Plow!!

J


----------



## Kevin_NJ

JLS,

I'm surprised to hear that. I bought a Snowman Plow last year. Part of the reason I went with Snowman was from the praise I found on this site. I had no problems. I did not have a local dealer, so I called the factory direct and had a very smooth transaction. I had a few dealings after the sale too. Couple items were lost in transit (cardboard box broke open), had a question on install, and I ordered a few spare parts. Each time I called, I had no trouble. And I am a very demanding customer (high expectations).

My only complaint with the product is getting it on/off my truck. It is nowhere near as easy as in the video. I'm sure it's that easy on level pavement, but I have stone on uneven ground. I'm working on making a rolling, adjustable height platform to make the job easier. 

Hope things work out for you.

Kevin


----------



## rabsparks

I bought a Snowman plow in September and found their customer service "lacking" to say the least. I simply would not buy another plow from them ever again. I have yet to use the plow, but agree that you're not going to get it on/off anywhere near as easy as the video implies. 

I suggest that you buy the three set dolley from Northern Tools. I've used it to get the plow on/off in the garage, but have not used it on the tar/chip driveway. The set comes with two grooved dolleys for the blade and one that you can bolt the plow's front jack to (it slides under the Snowman-provided jack and you can simply bolt the bottom of the jack stand to the dolley). 

This allows you to raise/lower the hitch portion of the plow at the rear of your vehicle. The two other dolleys let you turn the plow for better alignment. Northern charges somewhere around $20 for the set, whereas the Snowman dolley (the last time I looked) was a bit under $200. 

I also was not impressed with Snowman's wiring harness. It is made only to be run under the vehicle and then through the firewall. If running the control wiring through the rear of the vehicle would make for a cleaner installation, you have to split the wiring shield in order to do so.

Snowman failed to provide an overall wiring diagram.

Their warranty is limited to the parts they manufacture. Many, if not most parts appear to have been bought from other suppliers, making the warranty vague.


----------



## Kevin_NJ

I did get the dolly set from Northern. I doubled up two sheets of 3/4" plywood and wrapped some 2x4s along the sides as curbing. I'm going to use that as a base to give me some 'play' with the plow. This way I just need to get the truck 'close' to the plow, then I can move it into position with ease. I have one final coat of paint to apply, then I can put it to use and test.
The side to side location is not the biggest problem I have though, it is the height. The jack will lift the front of the brace up, leaving the back pitched down at too great of an angle to easily slide the plow into the receiver. The frame on the plow is adjustable, but the next slot would then make it too high. I typically wind up lifting the back of the plow up by hand (and back) and sliding the plow in. I'm hoping the extra height of the wood & dollies will solve this. If not, I may mount some jacks to the plywood base so I can raise/lower the entire thing.


----------



## rabsparks

With the plow not hitched to the vehicle, but the electrical connections made, I have moved the plow's hitch bar up/down using the controller. You can probably do the same thing to adjust the height of the plow's hitch bar. Fine adjustments can be made using the plow's jack.

Your dolley system should do the job making lateral adjustments. Don't forget to apply a good coating of lithium grease to the plow's hitch bar and the inside of your Class III hitch.


----------



## skidsteerloader

take a look at www.danielsplows.com I had one, worked GREAT


----------



## Robhollar

I just bought a used one off of ebay for 300 bucks  . I didnt win the auction but i was the high bidder and the seller just wants it gone. Im going down next Sat to pick it up.......Rob


----------

